# NYS Bicycle Insurance



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Had a friend crash during a club race about 2 weeks ago and wreck his bike, the total is coming out pretty high which got me thinking we should all be getting insured. I've seen a couple places that cover for theft of in the event of getting hit by a motorist but not much in the realm race of insurance. The one place I found through USAC isn't taking new customers and another doesn't seem to cover in NY.

Does anyone know of or have insurance and can make any recommendations.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bike insurance seems to be fairly new... but don't know of any that covers NY

bicycle mag, sept edition mentions Spoke Insurance but they don't cover NY yet.


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

I spoke to my company Met Life. They said bike is covered for both theft and accidents as part of my homeowners insurance. I called twice to make sure and both agents confirmed it. Just have to pay deductible first. Probably worth a call to your insurance company to see if it's the same. Only difference is, i live in NJ


----------



## Zack240 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a new biker and want to purchase a bike insurance. My question is that if i had a road accident than company will pay me for bike only or also for my injuries too.any suggestion??????


----------



## mdawkins (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry if this might be too late , but there is actually a company that provides bicycle insurance in new york
Got a policy with them. Velosurance is great


----------

